# Trail Camera Pic in SW Michigan



## Mondo1




----------



## markopolo50

OH NO! That is not a good thing. Have you seen any of these when hunting??


----------



## Scadsobees

There's a lot of color and shape variation there....was this a domesticated herd that got loose?


----------



## mjh4

What county?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mondo1

Scadsobees said:


> There's a lot of color and shape variation there....was this a domesticated herd that got loose?


That is what it looks like to me but still a shock to see on game camera. Berrien County


----------



## Mondo1

markopolo50 said:


> OH NO! That is not a good thing. Have you seen any of these when hunting??


No


----------



## slowpaya

let the dnr know,get those things rounded up.


----------



## Mondo1

markopolo50 said:


> OH NO! That is not a good thing. Have you seen any of these when hunting??


----------



## Mondo1

No never have seent hem


----------



## Martin Looker

That's a lot of bacon.


----------



## Blaze

I'd sure like to shoot a couple of those hogs!


----------



## junkman

I would call the nearest field office and forward the picture and as much information as possible.I hope you get a shot at them.


----------



## gtokid1

If they are domestic and you shoot one, i wonder what the penalty is?


----------



## Martin Looker

I think that if they are in the woods not in a pen they are considered feral and can be shot. You would still need permission to kill them on private property.


----------



## bobberbill

A local nearby pig farm is probably missing a few. Open season.


----------



## Collier

That's a big group with variations among them.


----------



## Nik

They are for sure domestic escapees pigs don't have a nationality curdled tail thay do it so it doesn't get chewed off by other pigs in pen


----------



## slowpaya

thanks for the input and:Welcome: to Michigan Sportsman Nik


----------



## DartonShooter

gtokid1 said:


> If they are domestic and you shoot one, i wonder what the penalty is?


I don't think there is a penalty.


----------



## Blaze

DartonShooter said:


> I don't think there is a penalty.


No fine, if it's on state land, or private and you have permission to shoot them, your good to go. Once loose and in those areas they are feral.
Had situation here where a guy down the road had doestic pigs, one got loose, and another neighbor shot it on state land. State land was directly across road from owner. I wouldn't shoot neighbors pig unless it was doing damage, I'd go tell owner to come get his pig.


----------

